# 2010 Felt F1 Team Issue For Sale 58cm



## RobbMaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

My brother bought a hardly ridden (less than 500 miles total on the frame) Felt F1 2010 Garmin team bike. Unfortunately he had been fitted to a 58cm, but needs a 56. So he is hoping to sell the frame/fork/BB and Headset while he looks for another frame. If anyone is interested, please let me know. Another Felt Fan, (screen name FireForm), let me know he just sold an identical frame on Ebay for $1200. My brother would like to get something close to that. I have some pics if anyone is interested. Please let me know.

The bike is currently in Utah, but I live in San Diego, and can also get the bike easily. Also, we can ship anywhere for around 40-50 bucks inside the USA. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## awbuck15 (Apr 2, 2013)

*offer*

Felt F1 Frame | eBay
I found a similar frame on ebay that just sold. Id be glad to match that plus 50!


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

You realize that post was almost a year ago right.


----------



## awbuck15 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, but no one has replied to it yet so i was being hopeful.


----------

